# Any of you competing this weekend?



## dogsdinner (Nov 6, 2007)

whose going where? we have an open, taking 2 dogs this time, I thought madam would be in season but shes hanging on so unless it changes by tomorrow she'll be going!


----------



## dogsdinner (Nov 6, 2007)

I guess not then. 
i'm giving up posting here nobody reply's anyway not even when I have a good day to report.


----------



## pkb1 (Nov 2, 2007)

i'm here!........i WAS going to the west mercia beagle club show today , i entered [just in case] but the bitch i had mated HAS decided to have pups and is due anyday now so didnt go.......i will be at Crufts on Friday though
so did you have a good day at your show then?
Pauline


----------



## pyrmaster (Mar 2, 2008)

going to crufts on saturday just beginning to get nervous.Hope the parking has improved


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

dogsdinner said:


> I guess not then.
> i'm giving up posting here nobody reply's anyway not even when I have a good day to report.


i dont show dogs,, but like to go to watch,,,,


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

I went to a open show in Barrow in Furness got a 2nd and a 3rd


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

lol i went to a family dog show .i won best junior and the pairs ,and lots of doggy treats crufts on sunday


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Yep we'll be in Crufts on Sunday, though my girl has decided to turn into a tantrum throwing teenager


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

pyrmaster said:


> going to crufts on saturday just beginning to get nervous.Hope the parking has improved


Wow - thats a Gun Dogs on Saturday - isnt it?!


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Toy and Utility Thursday
Gundog Friday
Working and Pastoral Saturday
Terrier and Hound Sunday also BIS


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

leoti said:


> Toy and Utility Thursday
> Gundog Friday
> Working and Pastoral Saturday
> Terrier and Hound Sunday also BIS


Thanks Leoti!


----------

